

Tell HN: Save your two-factor authentication backup codes - hansy

If you use two-factor authentication, make sure you don&#x27;t ignore those backup codes they tell you to save or print out. I recently was mugged (so my both my phone and laptop were taken in addition to my wallet), and I really wish I had saved my Google backup codes into Dropbox (or actually printed them out). As our identities and lives become more entrenched in the online realm, it becomes increasingly important to take the extra (even if seemingly inconvenient) precautionary steps. Life can throw all kinds of random events you&#x27;d never expect to happen to you, so as the old adage goes, it&#x27;s better to be safe than sorry.<p>P.S. If anyone knows anyone at Google who can help me recover my account quicker, that would be sweet.
======
oftenwrong
That's a nightmare if your business is connected with that account. I wish
more services employing two-factor authentication had the backup codes
feature. My bank, domain registrar, and server host do not have it (but at
least have 2FA). For my google apps email, I have them printed out on small
cards. One in my wallet, one in my bag, one at home, and one with a trusted
third party.

------
smileysteve
A) If you can get a new phone (or you have a backup phone you can activate
quickly) you can get a 2 factor from text.

B) You can have multiple devices with the 2 factor app. (i.e. Nexus 7 and
phone)

